
Intel patents chip-to-chip optoelectronic bridge - jonbaer
http://litchips.com/intel-patents-chip-to-chip-optoelectronic-bridge/
======
riazrizvi
This seems like a big deal. A fundamental method to enable dramatic changes to
computer architecture, that will boost compute power at a cost that will
unlikely be as astronomical as say quantum computing.

